# My boykin spaniel at 13 weeks old



## jsav (Jul 8, 2012)

This is my first time training a dog and I am following the Smartworks program by Evan Graham. So far so good i hope she continues to progress like she has so far. I hope to have her in a beaver pond by duck season.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking good! Cute pup too.


----------



## jsav (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks she is alot of fun. and just like her mom full of energy.


----------



## ngaduck (Jul 8, 2012)

jsav said:


> I hope to have her in a beaver pond by duck season.



That is a big expectation for a 7-8 month old dog.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 8, 2012)

You're not following smartworks if you're steadying the dog at 13 weeks.


----------



## jsav (Jul 8, 2012)

She was already staying before I got the program


----------



## ngaduck (Jul 8, 2012)

Steadying at this young age will hurt momentum down the road.


----------



## jsav (Jul 8, 2012)

How is that


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 8, 2012)

Youre doing fine. Just keep training short and fun at this age. Follow the program to the best of your abilities and enjoy the puppy. And remember to GO SLOW.


----------



## jsav (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks man thats what I do about five to ten retrieves a session. And I do two sessions a day. I plan on taking her to the water this afternoon.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 8, 2012)

jsav said:


> Thanks man thats what I do about five to ten retrieves a session. And I do two sessions a day. I plan on taking her to the water this afternoon.



I would cut back on the retrieves. Only a few a day at that age is what most trainers will say. You want the pup to stop wanting more retrieves.


----------



## jsav (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah i  make sure she is wanting more when i quit


----------



## ngaduck (Jul 8, 2012)

jsav said:


> How is that



The dog will start to no-go. I saw it yesterday with a dog that had been steadied too early. Right now, you want momentum.

http://www.vickielamb.com/RexCarr/


----------



## PSEARCHER (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice looking pup and good luck with your training!!! I don't think it's bad to have a goal of him hunting with you by duck season,just go prepared . Keep him on a lead so he doesn't break on you and start bad habits. Go with your buddies and let them shoot and you work your dog. If your'e like me, it's more fun to watch your dog work anyway!!

If you go to the post" Lets see those duck dogs", Briar was 5 months old in the pic in the kitchen with the teal. He did good and made his first retrieve on a duck that my buddy shot,but I was so happy you could hear me for miles around!!!! 

Have fun and be safe!!


----------



## jsav (Jul 8, 2012)

I plan on doing that if I can get some people to take me to their ponds. She is doing great for her age, but I have also had her since she was born because I have her mama, and I introduced all the pups to a duck wing at about 3 weeks old and I started really working with her when she was 5 weeks old.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice puppy.


----------



## jsav (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, she has been a little hard headed this week she has started losing teeth. So I have been working hard on obedience this week.


----------

